# Fidelity ex RR23 on Medway Estuary



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Has anyone any up to date info on this vessel, last heard of undergoing a major refit, 3 or 4 years ago, owned by Horace Moore of Rainham? Thanks.


----------

